# some specific questions about moving to portugal



## Ren (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi there everyone! i dont really know where to start as that plans have just loosly begun. I am wanting to move with my partner to porugal in approx 3 years (when i finish my schooling program) that is far away i know and most plans cant really be made until the year of moving i suppose but i just had a few questions that maybe some of you can help me out with. I am canadian and he is portugese and i am wondering if i have a baby in portugal will the child have dual citisenship meaning i can bring her/him back and forth to canada freely. my second question is what do i need to move to portugal as far as documents or a visa? if the move is permanent do i need to return to canada to apply for a permanenet residence or can i do it from there. i just know a friend who lived here in canada and had to return to portugal for 9 months before he could get back in here to canada to live and i dont want to have that happen. just have no idea how this works. where should i start if my intentins are to be permanent but want to live there for a while first? also when it comes to buying property do i have to live there for a certain amount of time before that is possible or can i not buy property as someone from another country. i just want to be able to put my home in my name if i put the down payment down on it. will my partners name have to be on it as well being he is from portugal. ok i'll stop bombarding you all. any bit of help would be so much appreciated. but please no misinformation if you are unsure. thanks so much


----------



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

Ren said:


> Hi there everyone! i dont really know where to start as that plans have just loosly begun. I am wanting to move with my partner to porugal in approx 3 years (when i finish my schooling program) that is far away i know and most plans cant really be made until the year of moving i suppose but i just had a few questions that maybe some of you can help me out with. I am canadian and he is portugese and i am wondering if i have a baby in portugal will the child have dual citisenship meaning i can bring her/him back and forth to canada freely. my second question is what do i need to move to portugal as far as documents or a visa? if the move is permanent do i need to return to canada to apply for a permanenet residence or can i do it from there. i just know a friend who lived here in canada and had to return to portugal for 9 months before he could get back in here to canada to live and i dont want to have that happen. just have no idea how this works. where should i start if my intentins are to be permanent but want to live there for a while first? also when it comes to buying property do i have to live there for a certain amount of time before that is possible or can i not buy property as someone from another country. i just want to be able to put my home in my name if i put the down payment down on it. will my partners name have to be on it as well being he is from portugal. ok i'll stop bombarding you all. any bit of help would be so much appreciated. but please no misinformation if you are unsure. thanks so much


my husband is portuguese to but im from the uk i have just recently moved out here in cascais. the answer to your second question is: you can do it from both sides but you have to work in portugal for 5 years before you can become a permanent but i dont know about when you get married. if you have a child out here i think there is no dual citisenship. it is very easy for anyone to buy a house out here. my friend found it very easy. later when my husband well fiancee later with all your question he has helped me alot. i really hope this has helped


----------



## Ren (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks so much for taking the time shireen. it helps to get some sort of idea about what to expect about certan things before i start planning. you are a doll!


----------



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

Ren said:


> thanks so much for taking the time shireen. it helps to get some sort of idea about what to expect about certan things before i start planning. you are a doll!


i have been in portugal for one week only knowing a little portuguese nothing else i didnt think about anything. one thing i can say as long as you know someone or people when you go come here you can pick up the language and everything very easy. here is similar to england but very different at the same time if you understand me. there is no need to say thankyou i know how you feel


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Ren, Your best bet is to go to the Portuguese consulate in your area, they will be able to answer your kid's citizenship query. When my sons were born, I registered them at the Portuguese consulate and at the south african department of home affairs, so they have dual citizenship. (Can you imagine how confused they are, Mozambican/Portuguese mother, German father and they only speak English and Afrikaans!).This was thirty years ago, don't know if the rules might have changed. What I do know is that when my younger son went to the consulate recently to renew his Pt ID card, they complained that he did not speak any Portuguese! Why don't you go on holiday to Portugal, once there, go to the "loja do cidadao" they are very good with info about all types of documents, they deal a lot with people wanting to come and live in Pt. I know there is one loja in the main part of Lisbon and I hear one has just opened recently in Cascais. Maybe Shireen might be able to confirm it. I will be able to help you later in the year, I'm going on the 25th but will need a few weeks to settle down and get used to life in Pt. Sniff sniff, no more wide expanses of ground, at least I'm taking my dog and African Grey! Hope your dreams materialize, let us know how it all turns out. Good luck, Nelinha


----------



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

Ren said:


> Hi there everyone! i dont really know where to start as that plans have just loosly begun. I am wanting to move with my partner to porugal in approx 3 years (when i finish my schooling program) that is far away i know and most plans cant really be made until the year of moving i suppose but i just had a few questions that maybe some of you can help me out with. I am canadian and he is portugese and i am wondering if i have a baby in portugal will the child have dual citisenship meaning i can bring her/him back and forth to canada freely. my second question is what do i need to move to portugal as far as documents or a visa? if the move is permanent do i need to return to canada to apply for a permanenet residence or can i do it from there. i just know a friend who lived here in canada and had to return to portugal for 9 months before he could get back in here to canada to live and i dont want to have that happen. just have no idea how this works. where should i start if my intentins are to be permanent but want to live there for a while first? also when it comes to buying property do i have to live there for a certain amount of time before that is possible or can i not buy property as someone from another country. i just want to be able to put my home in my name if i put the down payment down on it. will my partners name have to be on it as well being he is from portugal. ok i'll stop bombarding you all. any bit of help would be so much appreciated. but please no misinformation if you are unsure. thanks so much


HI there, '
My daughter is Canadian and she married someone from Portugal, they live there now. She had a baby 2 years ago and he has dual citizenship and a passport from each country, she comes here all the time and has no problem . She went to portugal and got married there and did not have to come back to canada, she is now a resident and is working, etc. there did not seem to be too many problems but once they got married, but i am not sure how it works if you are not . Everything seemed to go pretty smooth and now she is elegible for all the medican there and received unemployment insurance when she was on maturnity leave. As for purchasing property, i think it would be easier if your partners name was on it too, just a tip, for first time buyers there is no land tax for 10 years, which is a great bonus but i think you do have to have a visa before you can do that. if you have any other questions, i would be happy to try to find the answers as we went all through this 3 years ago.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*moving*

Hi REN
The answers you have had are precise and I believe that they have answered your questions. I would like to add just 2 things. It will be hard for you to find a property where you will be able to put a down payment unless you pay in full shortly after. If you buy, you only get the free council Tax up to 10 years, for first time buyers, Depending on your council, if you have a residence order. Even so, there is a time limit between buying the property and the residence order to be granted if you want to apply for the free council Tax. 2 or 3 months I believe, after that you lose that bonus 
If you ask OMOSTRA06, he will be able to give you the precise time table for it
John 999


----------

